# Spraying 2, 4D in the fall



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone spray 2, 4D this time of year? How much do you mix up? I have an acre of land minus house and driveway. I recently bought a Fimco 30 Gallon tow behind sprayer from an auction. It has 3 nozzles and I think about a 2.0 GPM pump and 80" wide spray path. I got some 2,4D from Family Farm and Home, Gordon's weed killer Amine 400. Its my first time spraying my lawn with anything but the weeds are really starting to take over, so any info is appreciated.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

As long as the weeds are still growing you should be ok I would think. After a frost would be a waste of time, imo.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Had a golf course owner tell me one time that September is by far the best time to spray weeds from a lawn.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

2,4-D should be put down when weeds are actively growing (not dormant), so September and anytime April-June is a good time to put it down. Try to avoid putting it on lawn during drought conditions though. I forget what the mixing rate is but I thought it was 1.5-2oz per gallon. Double check the label. 

Now that my lawn is well established I have stopped using it except for spot treatments (like prickly cabbage). It will kill clover varieties that are beneficial for local honey bee populations. 

Also, you may want to consider overseeding grass seed in the spring, rolling, with a few vigorous applications of fertilizer (triple 12 or 16) to really get your grass growing good and outcompeting the weeds.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Dish7 said:


> Had a golf course owner tell me one time that September is by far the best time to spray weeds from a lawn.


Yes, good time. Those weeds there now will be back next spring if not sprayed now.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I add some dawn dish soap to any spray mix. It works like a surfactant.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would run some tank neutralize through it before you spray anything, last owner may have had glyphosate mixed in it or something similar. Then figure out your spray rate for the number of gallons you need, ie my lawn takes 20 gallons of 24d so I put 20 gallons of water in the tank and spray the lawn. It took 6-7 times to get the speed right, if I would have been spraying 24d I would have applied it to heavy the first couple time. Another thing I do to adjust the spray is, spray the road with water to see the overlap to make sure I don’t end up with streaks.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't think about the neutralizer, that is a good point. I will have to pick some up on the way home.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I know you already have the 24d but in the fall tri-mec is a better choice. Has a little dicamba in it, 24d ester, and 24d amine, that will take out the clover and other hard to kill broadleaves. Also has some residual and I like to say the broadleaves just can't get away from it. Fall IS the best time to spray your yard and definitaly add a squirt of dawn dishsoap per load for the surfactant. Did mine a couple weeks ago on a hot day. Go to a elevator or any ag chemical place to purchase. Is not restricted and you will save a lot of money.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought I had read somewhere, maybe on a bottle or the internet, that you shouldn't use sprays with dicamba in it near trees. I don't remember exactly where I saw that now but that made me shy way from some other mix I saw at Family Farm and Home. I will look into getting spray from the elevator though, I didn't think of that when I bought it at FFH.


----------

